#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-09
<ruif13> olá
<ruif13> nao consigo aceder ao meu galaxy tab 10.1v ligado por usb, nao detecta
<ruif13> fiz lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/605245/
<ruif13> alguem ajuda?
<Alchimista> buenas
<Alchimista> é normal o ubuntu recusar a instalação de programas que vÊm  no centro de software, alegando software não confiável?
<ProUbuntu> Como é que se faz para "limpar" o texto todo no Xchat Gnome???
<ProUbuntu> Mas sem sair do canal ubuntu-pt
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-10
<RudeTux> boa noite, alguém que possa ajudar numa questão sffv?
<RudeTux> relativa ao Mythbuntu...~
<pedrolrneves> boas
<pedrolrneves> noites
<pedrolrneves> ate amnha
<pedrolrneves> vou ate a cama
<pedrolrneves> ate amnha
<pedrolrneves> boas
<pedrolrneves> alguem me pode ajudar
<pedrolrneves> ?
<pedrolrneves> queria instalar a minha pen bluetooth
<pedrolrneves> -???????????????
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde
<VilasBoas> :D
<pedrolrneves> alguem por ai
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-11
<ProUbuntu> Olá
<PhoenixSTF> ppl boa
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-12
<RudeTux> boa noite, alguem que possa dar uma ajuda por aqui?
<xaii> whois xaii
<pedrolrneves> bom dia alguem por ai
<pedrolrneves> ?
<pedrolrneves> queria por o gnome 3
<pedrolrneves> e tirar todos os outros ambientes graficos que tenho no pc
<pedrolrneves> ?????
<Xaii> vê se ajuda: http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/como-testar-o-gnome-3-no-ubuntu-11-04/
<RudeTux> boa tarde, alguem por aqui que me possa ajudar com uma instalação do ubuntu sffv?
<pedrolrneves> tame a dar erro
<pedrolrneves> voas
<pedrolrneves> boas
<pedrolrneves> ja alguem consseguio por gnome3 a bombar no ubuntu 11.04
<pedrolrneves> ta tudo a dormir
<pedrolrneves> ????
<BUGabundo> evening
<VilasBoas> olá BUGabundo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-13
<Aprendiz> boa tarde a todos
<Aprendiz> oi pessoal
<Aprendiz> estou usando o empathy mas nao envia ficheiros pros meu contactos de messenger
<Aprendiz> alguém aí sabe a razão..??
<Aprendiz> n está ninguém.???
<Aprendiz> ja entrei 3 vezes neste canal, nem uma única pessoa responde.. q raio de canal é este....?
<Aprendiz> pfffffffffff
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-14
<BUGabundo> nite
<pedrolrneves> boas tardes
<pedrolrneves> alguem por aqui
<pedrolrneves> alguem ja tentou por o gnome 3 no ubuntu 11.04
<pedrolrneves> ?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-15
<Bjecas> boa tarde!
<Bjecas> tenho uma questão relativa a tradução. Fiz download de um ficheiro .po para o pacote checkbox, e não faço ideia de como o submeter para revisão...
<Bjecas> pelo que depreendo, parte da tradução para o natty é partilhada com o trunk, embora pelos vistos haja strings que não fazem parte do trunk e que não se encontram traduzidas
<Guest78582> olá
<Guest78582> finalmente encontrei uma sala portuguesa
<Guest78582> olá
<Guest78582> tem alguem ai
<Guest78582> ?
<Guest78582> Chan
<Guest78582> ?
<Guest78582> estás ai
<BUGabundo> GAftern00n
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde B-)
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<PhoenixSTF> tudo bem
<VilasBoas> :D
<PhoenixSTF> ando a partir a cabeça com debian....
<VilasBoas> PhoenixSTF: conheces algum artigo bom para fazer a apresentação do ubuntu
<VilasBoas> a quem não o conhece?
<PhoenixSTF> hmm
<PhoenixSTF> geralmento o que faço é desafio as pessoas a experimentar
<VilasBoas> estou a lançar o amigos do linux
<PhoenixSTF> e mm a mais burra das pessoas em informatica gosta e nao volta para o windows
<PhoenixSTF> ahh
<PhoenixSTF> uma pagina...
<PhoenixSTF> hmmm
<VilasBoas> e quereo hoje colocar no Clube Ubuntu um artigo a apresentar o Ubuntu
<PhoenixSTF> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-use-ubuntu
<VilasBoas> sim um artigo que abra a curiosidade para se ler mais
<VilasBoas> ;D
<VilasBoas> ok
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> experimenta procurar windows vs ubuntu
<VilasBoas> hummm ok
<PhoenixSTF> se kiseres comprar com outra dists... wikipedia....
<PhoenixSTF> o ubuntu é apenas mais facil para o utilizador comum...
<PhoenixSTF> e mt bom
<VilasBoas> o Amigos do Linux vai falar de todas as distros que estão disponiveis em Portugues
<PhoenixSTF> caixa magica tb?
<PhoenixSTF> -.-
<PhoenixSTF> precisas de ajuda com alguma coisa?
<VilasBoas> Claro que preciso PhoenixSTF
<VilasBoas> preciso neste momento de começar a colocar conteúdos
<PhoenixSTF> é a parte mais chata
<VilasBoas> artigos para começar a partilhar informação com todos os paises de Lingua oficial portuguesa
<VilasBoas> eu hoje estou a fazer alguns
<VilasBoas> e a agendar-los
<PhoenixSTF> eu sou melhor com receitas do que propriamente com conteudos
<VilasBoas> para serem lançados durante toda a semana
<PhoenixSTF> bem pensado
<VilasBoas> é pena para j+a serem todos da mesma pessoa
<VilasBoas> mas espero que rápidamente outros se juntem
<PhoenixSTF> posso fazer um artigo acerca do ubuntu, desde que me digas alguns ponto que deva falar
<VilasBoas> ok
<VilasBoas> Porque não falas da tua experiencia com o ubuntu
<VilasBoas> o que te agrada nele
<VilasBoas> o que gostas
<VilasBoas> e porque o usas
<PhoenixSTF> ok
<VilasBoas> isso é a melhor forma de alertar outras pessoas para como o Ubuntu é Fixe :D
<VilasBoas> faz com se fosse um Blogue um testemunho sobre o ubuntu
<VilasBoas> :D
<PhoenixSTF> ok :)
<gouki> howdy!
<BUGabundo> ola gouki
<gouki> hey BUGabundo. tudo em ordem?
<gouki> temos 2 ubuntulogs agora? porque um não era suficiente (pfff, irc counsil a trabalhar bem!)
<BUGabundo> tutti
<BUGabundo> nem tinha reparado LOL
<gouki> Alterei o tópico por causa disso. Agora os canais das LoCo são forçados a ter logs públicos.
<gouki> transparência ftw :P
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> tb n tinha lido o /topic
<BUGabundo> ning le :)
<gouki> hehe
 * gouki prepara uma welcome message :P
<Fabio> ola alguem me ajuda com cross compiling ?
<VilasBoas> humm
<VilasBoas> explica melhor Fabio
<Fabio> quero compilar algum aplicativo do linux para windows por exemplo
<VilasBoas> Fabio: estas a utilizar que programa e que linguagem?
<VilasBoas> Fabio: http://www.amigosdolinux.org/Criando-aplicativos-para-o-Mac-OS-X-no-GNU/Linux
<Fabio> estou usando mingw
<VilasBoas> vê se ajuda
<VilasBoas> para mac :D
<Fabio> mas nao tenho mac
<VilasBoas> isso é para criares no linux aplicativos para Mac
<VilasBoas> mas podes usar-lo para windowa
<Fabio> como usar-lo para windows
<VilasBoas> para compilar aplicações em C# e C eu estava a usar o monodevelop para compilar para linux e para windows
<Fabio> posso fazer isso em maquina virtual ? tenho phenon II x6 4gb ram demora?
<VilasBoas> eu fazia mesmo no meu ubuntu
<Fabio> certo, me ajuda compilar algo, irssi ou gimp algo pequeno
<VilasBoas> compilar o gimp?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Fabio> compilar alguma coisa
<Fabio> eu quero compilar qualquer aplicativo do linux, para testar em windows
<VilasBoas> para compilares tens de ter um programa que trabalhe uma linguagem
<VilasBoas> e tens de ter o código fonte da aplicação que queres compilar
<Fabio> sim mingw trabalha
<Fabio> sim eu tenho, ja baixar
<VilasBoas> agora queres pegar em programas do linux e por-los a trabalhar em windows
<VilasBoas> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fabio> sim
<Fabio> teste
<VilasBoas> Não te posso ajudar
<Fabio> gimp já existe para windows, xhcat já existe para windows.... mas quero compilar para ver como é
<Fabio> porque nao pode?
<Fabio> =/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<runmike_> Olá a todos
<runmike_> será que algum de vós me podo dar uma ajuda? Procuro um software que substitua o Groove ou neste momento o Share Point da Microsoft? Estou-me a iniciar no Ubuntu, e vou tendo grandes dificuldades em substituir todo o software que fui tendo e habituando no windows
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<runmike> boa noite
<runmike> será que algum de vós me pode ajudar
<runmike> procuro um software de trabalho colaborativo tipo o groove/share Point da microsoft?
<runmike> alguém utiliza?
<astroo-> ola
<runmike> olá
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<runmike> sou novo no linux, mas estou a adorar o SO. Agora faltam algumas aplicações
<runmike> ok. obrigado. vou investigar
<astroo-> ok
<runmike> astroo- não encontro nada com esse nome!!!!
<runmike> nem no google, nem no centro de software
<runmike> ????
<astroo-> no privado em conversa
<runmike> loooooooooool
<runmike> ok
<astroo-> desculpa pensei que soubesses
<runmike> desculpa não sabia
<astroo-> privite pvt
<runmike> sim
<runmike> sei
<runmike> isso sei
<runmike> agora não percebi se era contigo?
<runmike> desculpa a ignorância
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> de ubunut nao sei quase nada
<astroo-> ubuntu
<astroo-> ja viste o pvt?
<astroo-> nao sei a resposta so para os outros saberem
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<runmike> boas
<runmike> alguém para dar uma ajuda?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> aqui nao e o caso:
<astroo-> Investigadores comparam partilhas nas redes sociais a sexo
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/investigadores-comparam-partilhas-nas-redes-sociais-sexo
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-10
<astroo-> Dutch net neutrality to become reality after Senate approves law
<astroo-> http://www.itworld.com/networking/276024/dutch-net-neutrality-become-reality-after-senate-approves-law
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest61500> opa :)
<Guest61500> alguém trabalha com cloud server?
<Guest61500> estou com dúvida na conexao do mysql
<Guest73578> test, I'm not sure if I'm connected
<Guest73578> oi
<Guest73578> pessoal
<Guest73578> peguei um servidor ubuntu linux do zero
<Guest73578> agora preciso que meu php envie email com a funçao mail()
<Guest73578> o que preciso instalar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Davids> Boas
<Davids> Está por ai alguem que me possa esclarecer uma duvida com o Ubunto 10.04?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 tempo numa possivel resposta
<ZZzzZzzz_> Davids, faz logo a pergunta se alguen passar e souber logo responde
<Davids> Bem o meu problema é o seguinte: Sou iniciante no ubunto e ainda que a lutar um pouco com os comandos isto lá vai avançando... Não estou é a conseguir instalar o tor. Nun totorial que vi no forum indica que devo instalar os directórios mas não explica como se faz e ando nisto desde ontem e ainda não consegui perceber. Algum pode dar uma ajuda?
<ZZzzZzzz_> o tor nao é o .deb
<ZZzzZzzz_> é en tgz
<Davids> tgz?
<astroo-> formado comprimido muito usado em linux
<Davids> mas o que é que devo fazer concretamente, tenho de dar algum comando?
<astroo-> ja nao recordo como se instala 1 ficheiro a mao
<Davids> Olha, estava a seguir um tutoria e fiz o apt-get install tor
<ZZzzZzzz_> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main
<ZZzzZzzz_> mete essa linha no sourclist
<Davids> e tudo certo. Depois diziam que era necessários instalar repositórios e deram estes links:
<Davids> ubuntu 10.04 (lucid lynx)deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid maindeb-src http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<ZZzzZzzz_> tens kual ubuntu ?
<Davids> mas não sei o que fazer com isso,
<Davids> 10.04
<ZZzzZzzz_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZZzzZzzz_> e juta la essas linhas no fin
<ZZzzZzzz_> mete isto no fim --->  deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lucid main
<ZZzzZzzz_> Davids,  ja encontra te o sourclist ?
<Davids> estou a tomar nota porque tenho o ubunto como aplicativo e estou a trabalhar agora com wvista
<ZZzzZzzz_> olha  isto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tor
<ZZzzZzzz_> ta en frances, mas da pra saberes os comandos
<Davids> Ok percebi
<Davids> sudu gedit...
<Davids> e no final escrever deb http .....
<Davids> vou tentar, ja me ligo com o ubunto e dou as novidades
<ZZzzZzzz_> oki
<Davids> ZZzzZzzz - Era mesmo isso. Done!!
<Davids> Obrigado
<astroo-> ainda bem
<astroo-> ele e outro sao os unicos que ainda ajudam
<Davids> andava mesmo as voltas com isto e não havia maneira
<Davids> Olha como é que se manda priv?
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> depende do programa
<Davids> agora estou na pag. normalmente so uso o xchat na anonnet
<astroo-> ja mandei 1 privado a ti
<Davids> ZZzzZzzz - Era mesmo isso. Done!! TKS
<ZZzzZzzz_> ;)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Co-fundador do Facebook
<astroo-> Deixa de ser norte-americano para fugir aos impostos
<astroo-> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/economia/interior.aspx?content_id=2512993&seccao=Dinheiro%20Vivo
<astroo-> o meu projecto que em parte e anti facebook nao tem esse problema porque se arrancar ninguem ganha nada
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-12
<francis> Olá
<francis> :)
<francis> Como vão?
<francis> Podem me tirar uma dúvida sobre servidores de e-mail?
<francis> É importante..
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<astroo-> o canal anda muito calado
<francis> verdade
<francis> nao só aqui
<francis> vc é de portugal?
<francis> Eu sou do Brasil
<astroo-> sou
<francis> sempre fico em fóruns e irc's de Portugal porque no Brasil, só os de php que respondem algo
<astroo-> essa nao sabia
<astroo-> so ando aqui porque tenho 1 projeto para acabar com esse vazia entre outros
<astroo-> vazio
<francis> entendo
<francis> eu tenho uma dúvida sobre qual servidor de smtp instalar
<francis> já instalei postfix mas nos logs
<francis> de email
<francis> mostram que a porta 25 já está em uso, dentre outros problemas
<astroo-> nao uso ubuntu
<astroo-> usa o Mozilla Thunderbird
<francis> entendi
<francis> mas é no servidor
<francis> nao tem problema?
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> esse na teoria deve ser o melhor para o linux tambem
<francis> hum
<astroo-> e so 1 palpite
<francis> etnendi
<francis> vou pesquisar
<francis> já que nao se tem muita gente no irc oficial do ubuntu de portugal --'
<francis> Obrigado :)
<gouki> astroo-, isso é um cliente de e-mail. o francis está a instalar um servidor de e-mail.
<francis> sim
<francis> pesquisei e percebi haha
<francis> ;p
<gouki> francis, tens a certeza que precisas de uma solução completa? o ssmtp não é suficiente?
<francis> obrigado por avisar-me
<gouki> Com o ssmtp podes enviar mensagens do servidor à mesma, mas ele utiliza um sistema de e-mail já implementado, como o gmail, hotmail, etc.
<gouki> A configuração: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSMTP
<francis> hum
<francis> entendi
<francis> no meu caso
<francis> seria o seguinte
<francis> colocar pra rodar smtp de servidores conhecidos também
<francis> aí o usuário entraria no site
<francis> (isso é pra site)
<francis> e informaria a conta dele do servidor de e-mail
<francis> entende?
<gouki> Se queres para site, eu recomenda mesmo a utilização do ssmtp.
<francis> Aí suponho que não cairia no spam
<gouki> Em 3/4 minutos tens isso a funcionar.
<francis> já que ele receberia mensagens do próprio email haha ;p
<francis> sério?  show
<francis> ;p
<gouki> :)
<francis> :)
<gouki> Este artigo diz-te tudo o que precisas: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/use-gmail-to-send-emails-from-terminal.html
<gouki> Não te esqueças de criar um link simbólico, para que o sistema passe a utilizar o ssmtp em vez do sendmail, como referido no artigo: sudo ln  -s /usr/sbin/ssmtp /usr/sbin/sendmail
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<francis> verdade
<francis> ótima dica :)
<francis> sudo ln -s .. /sendmail é para o sendmail
<francis> vou ler o artigo
<francis> e criar um link simbolico para ssmtp
<francis> :)
<gouki> francis, enjoy! :)
<gouki> Ciao astroo-
<francis> o link simbólico informado
<francis> ele faz o ssmtp rodar no lugar do sendmail
<francis> é isso?
<astroo-> ciao
<francis> Só não gostei de algo
<francis> É preciso informar as contas de email no arquivo de configuraçao
<francis> Eu procurava algo onde o usuário configurasse a conta dele
<francis> por meio de banco de dados mesmo
<francis> para ele receber do próprio e-mail, entende..
<gouki> então queres mesmo monstar um servidor de e-mail?
<gouki> onde utilizadores tem as suas contas de email como user@teudominio.com.br?
<francis> talvez
<francis> ainda nao pensei nisso mas
<francis> eu quero que eles configurassem a própria conta existente deles
<francis> caso eles não configurasem uma conta
<francis> o site enviaria email com uma conta nossa
<francis> :)
<francis> Os clientes adorariam isso
<francis> :)
<francis> mas é isso aí
<francis> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<paulo_gomes> boas
<astroo-> ola
<paulo_gomes> alguém sabe como posso saber quando foi inserida uma usb pen pelo seu numero de serie para ser usada num script?
<paulo_gomes> quero fazer um script que faça um backup automatico quando inserida uma pen especifica
<astroo-> da 1 tempo numa possivel resposta
<licensed> paulo_gomes, eu preciso de algo semelhante: preciso saber o serial number dos meus hds
<paulo_gomes> licensed, eu estou a tentar fazer através do pyudev, mas na sou programador, por isso isto vai devagarinho
<licensed> paulo_gomes, o lshw mostrou o serial pra mim, ve se vai resolver pra ti
<paulo_gomes> licensed, o meu problema e a deteção, eu queria que o script detectasse a pen, fizesse o backup e desmontasse no fim do backup, dem eu ter que mexer em nada
<paulo_gomes> o lshw funciona, mas tenho que resolver o problema da deteção primeiro, para depois correr o lshw
<licensed> ish
<licensed> entendi
<paulo_gomes> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-07
<astroo-> Government Lab Reveals It Has Operated Quantum Internet for Over Two Years  http://www.technologyreview.com/view/514581/government-lab-reveals-quantum-internet-operated-continuously-for-over-two-years/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GreenTuxer> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimus-afk> astroo-, olá
<optimus-afk> hggdh, opa
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> optimus-afk: boas :-)
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Attack hitting Apache sites goes mainstream, hacks nginx, Lighttpd, too    http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/attack-hitting-apache-sites-goes-mainstream-hacks-nginx-lighttpd-too/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, Olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-10
<astroo-> International Space Station switches from Windows to Linux, for improved reliability   http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/155392-international-space-station-switches-from-windows-to-linux-for-improved-reliability
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-05
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<juwper> ola malta! Preciso de um expert em ubuntu!
<juwper> ha 1 semana que tento instalar o ubuntu e apenas consigo fica na linha de comandos initramfs
<nuno_nunes> que ajuda precisas no ubuntu
<juwper> ja tentei de tudo o que li na net e nada
<nuno_nunes> ja verificas-te o md5 :D
<nuno_nunes> do ficheiro iso
<juwper> ainda nao, mas ja tentei varias distros de linux
<juwper> caixa magica, mint, ubuntu (varias versoes)
<juwper> e tudo da o mesmo erro
<nuno_nunes> tenta em live usb
<juwper> isso consigo
<juwper> tenho o ubuntu 14.04 em pen usb
<juwper> entra em live session
<juwper> isntalo
<nuno_nunes> estranho :S
<juwper> depois quando reinicio so da initramfs
<juwper> sou um verdinho, nao percebo nada de linha de comandos
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao uso ubuntu
<juwper> mas sera que tem alguma coisa a ver com isso?
<juwper> os sintomas nao parecem ter nada a ver...
<nuno_nunes> quais sao as caracteristicas do teu pc
<juwper> portatil toshiba l500 ja tem 5 anos
<juwper> 4gb ram
<juwper> 300gb disco
<juwper> placa ati radeon
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um mais antigo
<nuno_nunes> e roda linux sem problema
<nuno_nunes> mas eu mudei para o manjaro :)
<nuno_nunes> ja testas-te o kubuntu ou xubuntu 14.04
<juwper> kubuntu ja
<nuno_nunes> e da no kubuntu
<juwper> nao
<nuno_nunes> estranho
<juwper> a malta fala-me do nomodeset
<nuno_nunes> ja tentas-te entrar em modo grafico seguro
<juwper> mas eu nao sei como fazer isso
<juwper> consegues-me ajudar?
<nuno_nunes> antes de fazes boot caregas no tab e aparece uma linha com uns comando e escreves nomodeset
<nuno_nunes> e depois entre
<nuno_nunes> enter
<juwper> no grub entro em command line, é o mesmo?
<juwper> tenho grub>
<juwper> é isso?
<juwper> qual o linux que aconselhas?
<lusitan> olá juwper, tenta debian
<juwper> lusitan, ok, vou tentar
<juwper> o sotware que se pode sacar é independente do linux que se utiliza ou nao?
<juwper> do software center quero eu dizer
<lusitan> em geral é, o que muda são as versões
<lusitan> para debian as versões são mais antigas, com menos bugs
<lusitan> isto para a versão stable/wheezy
<juwper> ok, estou a sacar o debian live 7.5
<juwper> a instalar na pen
<lusitan> mas com o ubuntu a instalação vai até ao fim?
<juwper> sim
<juwper> depois quando reinicio fica na linha de comandos initramfs
<lusitan> desliga todos os periféricos, excepto o ecrã
<juwper> nao ha perifericos ligados, excepto a pen usb
<juwper> mas quando reinicio tb nao a tenho
<lusitan> nem rato usb/bluetooth?
<juwper> nao
<juwper> uso o pad
<juwper> do portatil
<lusitan> pois não sei então
<lusitan> mas tenta debian
<juwper> esta a criar o ficheiro de persistance
<juwper> isso quer dizer que posso utilizar a pen e instalar programas que ele grava, certo? posso utilizar a pen como SO noutro PC, configurado com as alteracoes que eu fizer, é isso?
<juwper> ?
<lusitan> duvido
<lusitan> enquanto estiveres em live cd, ele não grava nada na pen nem no disco do PC
<lusitan> ele só grava na pen se a escolheres como disco de instalação
<lusitan> mas isso de funcionar noutro PC não é óbvio
<juwper> ok
<juwper> qual a opiniao em relacao a Fedora based linux?
<juwper> Ubuntu, Fedora ou Debian são os mais normais para desktop, certo?
<juwper> estou a instalar o debian, recebi agora a mensagem: O pacote grub-pc falhou a instalacao para /target/
<juwper> lusitan, any ideas?
<lusitan> fedora é baseado em red hat
<lusitan> qual é o teu disco de instalação?
<lusitan> suspeito que tenhas escolhido a pen
<juwper> julgo que nao, mas vou confirmar
<lusitan> e liga o cabo de rede durante a instalação
<lusitan> se não tens de instalar o grub à mão
<juwper> ok, ja esta a instalar novamente
<juwper> ok, debian entrou
<juwper> mas deu um erro de carregamento do gnome3
<juwper> como tenho acesso ao wireless?
<lusitan> se correr bem basta ligar o wireless que dá
<lusitan> deves ter um botão para ativar
<juwper> tenho o wireless ligado e nao da
<lusitan> para já faz reboot com o wireless ligado
<juwper> nada
<lusitan> https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi
<juwper> nao me leves a mal, eu sou muuito basico, o debian parece-me muito para programadores
<juwper> acho que vou tentar o fedora, parece-me mais "comercial"
<lusitan> não levo a mal :) quando tudo funciona tanto faz
<lusitan> no teu caso tens de experimentar até dar
<juwper> pois
<juwper> nao percebo porque o ubuntu nao da
<juwper> e os que instalei sao todos ubuntu based
<juwper> incluindo o caixa magica
<juwper> vamos ver se o fedora da, pelo menos ja reconheceu o wireless
<nuno_nunes> eu nao estava aqui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu deixei de usar o ubuntu desde que passou para o unity
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lusitan> ubuntu e caixamágica são debian-based. ubuntu based são os lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<juwper> mas podes usar outros desktops
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> lusitan: o caixamagica e ubuntu based
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lusitan> a sério? mas já existia antes
<nuno_nunes> existia
<juwper> ok, fedora entrou
<nuno_nunes> antes usava as base do suse
<nuno_nunes> e depois mandriva e depois mudou para ubuntu
<lusitan> ok mea culpa
<lusitan> juwper: porreiro mas livra-te disso assim que possas que isso é amaricano :)
<juwper> lol
<juwper> qual o problema?=
<lusitan> snowden/nsa/patriot act
<juwper> nao tenho nada a esconer
<nuno_nunes> 2 de Julho de 2011	Linux Caixa Mágica 16 [19]	Alteração do anterior distro adoptado Mandriva Linux para Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> 5 de fevereiro de 2008	Linux Caixa Mágica 12 DVD (32 bits)	Alteração do anterior distro adoptado OpenSUSE para Mandriva Linux. Não possui suporte nativo para RAID por software, normalmente necessário em servidores.
<lusitan> ok, obrigado
<nuno_nunes> lusitan: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Caixa_M%C3%A1gica
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Caixa_Mágica
<nuno_nunes> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Caixa_M%C3%A1gica
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lusitan> juwper: pods não ter nada a esconder mas não sei se ficas contente que eles enriqueçam contigo
<lusitan> mas isto é apenas um conselho de quem vive na paranoia
<nuno_nunes> eu  deixei o ubuntu e agora uso o manjaro :D
<juwper> queria instalar o open shot editor de video, mas nao aparece na lista de software
<juwper> e possivel instalar de outra maneira?
<nuno_nunes> esse programa e de linux ou nao
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> se for do windows
<juwper> sim
<nuno_nunes> se for do windows ve aqui: appdb.winehq.org
<nuno_nunes> http://appdb.winehq.org
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lusitan> oh nuno_nunes: "open"
<lusitan> http://openshot.org/download/
<nuno_nunes> a muitos que sao para o windows :D
<lusitan> há mas não se instala uma versão para windows quando há uma para linux
<lusitan> pelo menos acho estranho que se faça
<nuno_nunes> ja viste algum programa para windows em gpl
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> e no linux nao ha :D
<lusitan> isso de licenças não sei
<lusitan> aliás
<lusitan> há programas em gpl para windows
<lusitan> pode-se instar o kde no windows
<lusitan> juwper: isso deu ?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> :p
<nuno_nunes> eu sou mais kde e cinnamon
<nuno_nunes> :p
<juwper> sim, obrigado!
<juwper> agora é explorar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<servulo> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-10
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-11
<Guest97230> oie
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-14
<nene_> boa tarde
<nene_> preciso de uma ajuda
<nene_> comprei um portatil hp e estou a liga-lo pela 1 vez
<nene_> no entanto na eula do windows so visualizo o batao aceitar
<nene_> como posso nao aceitar a eula, visto ir utilizarn o ubuntu?
<nene_> ja estou a desesperar, o suporte da hp nao funciona ao fds, a windows idem aspas
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-08
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-05-08
<astroo-> ola pessoal
